# I'll add some good news....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That IS good news that he's all better!!! They sure can scare us.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so happy he is almost back to his old self. They sure can scare some years of us us, can't they? Feel better Casey!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad that Casey is doing better, they sure can scare the heck out of ya.
Continue your morning dances Casey..........

OH yes, doxie is a good thing!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so happy that had a happy ending! I wonder what was wrong. Poor Casey - though he seems to be all good now!

Good news indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

